# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Mother & Baby & Father friendly rodilišta

## magma

Ima li kod nas u Hrvatskoj rodilište koje čini praktično ono što teoretizira/obećava
kao humani-zaista prirodni (ne samo vaginalni)- dostojanstveni- liberarni (prijateljski za mamu i bebu)
porod?

----------


## magma

Gdje je u Hrvatskoj najhumaniji porođaj (fiziološki-prirodan-holistički-neinvazivan-
nemedikamentozan-neinterventni-humaniziran-pozitivan-dostojanstven-
prilagođen majci i bebi,
a opet da je u sigurnim stručnim rukama po bebu i majku)

----------


## Deaedi

Ima, kod Podobnika. Platis, pa imas porod kakav zelis.

----------


## Beti3

> Ima li kod nas u Hrvatskoj rodilište koje čini praktično ono što teoretizira/obećava
> kao humani-zaista prirodni (ne samo vaginalni)- dostojanstveni- liberarni (prijateljski za mamu i bebu)
> porod?



Ima.

----------

